# Linkin Park Singer Chester Bennington Dead, Commits Suicide by Hanging



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2017)

*Linkin Park Singer Chester Bennington Dead, Commits Suicide by Hanging*

Linkin Park singer Chester Bennington has committed suicide ... TMZ has learned.

https://youtu.be/L-6PCSZij3I

Law enforcement sources tell us the singer hanged himself at a private residence in Palos Verdes Estates in L.A. County. His body was discovered Thursday just before 9 AM.

Chester was married with 6 children from 2 wives.

The singer struggled with drugs and alcohol for years. He had said in the past he had considered committing suicide because he had been abused as a child by an older male.

Chester was very close with Chris Cornell, who himself committed suicide by hanging in May. Today would have been Cornell's 53rd birthday. Chester wrote an open letter to Chris on the day of Chris' suicide.

The band has had a string of hits over the years, including "Faint," "In the End" and "Crawling." Linkin Park crossed music genres, collaborating with Jay-Z.

The band's album, "Meteroa," was one of the biggest alternative albums in music history.

Bennington was 41.

RIP

*Source:* http://www.tmz.com/2017/07/20/linkin-park-singer-chester-bennington-dead-commits-suicide/


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 20, 2017)

A music video released a few minutes after his body was found. just the lyrics are sad considering he just committed suicide. 
https://youtu.be/lvs68OKOquM


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2017)

he was molested by his uncle when he was 7 years old...    he always struggled with that..


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 20, 2017)

charley said:


> he was molested by his uncle when he was 7 years old...    he always struggled with that..




i think it's a sorry excuse for someone to blame being molested or raped for making them a druggie or alcoholic  or even abusive person. then to kill them self years later leaving behind kids (6 in this case) now they can use an excuse "my father committed suicide" so what they can go down the same path. Just selfishness.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 20, 2017)

Sad I'm a big fan of their music.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 20, 2017)

6 kids and he killed himself ?.... fuckin coward

(Yea i'm that guy)


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2017)

jackyjaggs said:


> i think it's a sorry excuse for someone to blame being molested or raped for making them a druggie or alcoholic  or even abusive person. then to kill them self years later leaving behind kids (6 in this case) now they can use an excuse "my father committed suicide" so what they can go down the same path. Just selfishness.




... were you trying to pull your uncle's cock out of your asshole when you were 7 yrs old ???  if you were then your opinion about this post has validity, if not your passing judgement over something you know nothing about .......


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> 6 kids and he killed himself ?.... fuckin coward
> 
> (Yea i'm that guy)




.... if you mean (Yea i'm that guy)... You're a fuckin coward...  you'll get no argument from me....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2017)

charley said:


> ... were you trying to pull your uncle's cock out of your asshole when you were 7 yrs old ???  if you were then your opinion about this post has validity, if not your passing judgement over something you know nothing about .......


----------



## ROID (Jul 21, 2017)

Never seen a coward venture into the unknown.


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 21, 2017)

charley said:


> ... were you trying to pull your uncle's cock out of your asshole when you were 7 yrs old ???  if you were then your opinion about this post has validity, if not your passing judgement over something you know nothing about .......



I have had my own share  of abuse and also have kids and I can say that I have never used an excuse of being abused for choices in life nor would I leave my kids without their parent to guide and help them . so why it may not have been my uncles cock out of my ass there is no validation of killing yourself 34 years and 6 kids later. uncles cock or not.


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)

jackyjaggs said:


> I have had my own share  of abuse and also have kids and I can say that I have never used an excuse of being abused for choices in life nor would I leave my kids without their parent to guide and help them . so why it may not have been my uncles cock out of my ass there is no validation of killing yourself 34 years and 6 kids later. uncles cock or not.



,,,we're sure you've been abused, you seem that way...we all think you're a saint for posting your deepest thoughts.. maybe you can adopt his kids!?!?!?


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 21, 2017)

charley said:


> ,,,we're sure you've been abused, you seem that way...we all think you're a saint for posting your deepest thoughts.. maybe you can adopt his kids!?!?!?


you poor internet "tough guy" lmfao


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2017)

jackyjaggs said:


> you poor internet "tough guy" lmfao



.... so does that mean you'll be adopting ???


----------

